# Rita Ora - walking the runway for the Miu Miu show, Fall Winter 2020, Paris Fashion Week, France - (03.03.2020) - 38x



## redbeard (13 März 2020)

​


----------



## king2805 (8 Apr. 2020)

danke für rita


----------



## guboboxu (21 Mai 2020)

gorgeous woman


----------



## Jepson123 (6 Okt. 2020)

love a bit of rita


----------

